# Mako 18 LTS info.??



## AlwaysLate (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone been in the Mako 18 LTS? I have looked at these boats but have no idea how they perform. The price is right but wondering if there could be some problems with them. Any feedback, good or bad, would be appreciated.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hope your not buying it from Bass Pro Shop? I haven't heard anything bad about the boat,but from the stories i hear is BPS will toss you uinder the bus.


----------



## AlwaysLate (Nov 10, 2008)

Although I did look at them there, I don't plan on getting a boat from there. I'm just trying to get a little report from someone who has been in one or knows something good or bad about them.


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

Ordered mine from BPS-Pearland three weeks ago. They are only a couple miles from my house. I got it loaded - all options. I think for my needs, it should be a good boat.


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

wvcaudill - Where will you be boating? Can I ask what you paid for it and what motor did you get with it? How about trailer?

Thanks!


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure. I plan on fishing East Matty mostly, although, I do have a sister-in-law in Tampa and will likely make an annual tarpon run. Here is the list of options that I ordered:

hydraulic steering, two tone paint (sea foam green), 90 Optimax, jack-plate, deluxe trailer package (spare and all aluminum), poling platform with pole and brackets, battery charger, water pressure gauge, Pro-Air, GPS, and trolling motor.

If you have seen the video from the Miami boat show that is on YouTube, then you have seen this boat.

I expect the final price to be $25,000+.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

*wvcaudill*

Let the rest of us know how the Mako 18' LTS runs and rides with that Optimax 90. I am just to afraid to purchase the boat with the 50Hp Merc like the dealers say it can be rigged with. Did you test drive the boat first? If so what engine did you test drive? They have the ones here in austin rigged with 60 HP four strokes. Really like the looks of the boat and just concerned about engine and durability.

fish on


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

don't know anything about the boat but 90 horses on a 18 foot boat seems underpowered or the boat is very light. don't want too light of a boat while pounding around in the waves. I have a 115 on my 19 foot and wished I had gone to 150.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree Samarai in most cases, however the mako lts 18' has been pushed as a new type of hull, new technology in the construction of the stringer system with a new type of hull overlay that creates the 2 piece hull that is very durable but light. If that is possible, to be light and durable. Seems to be perfect for my stripper, hybrid and white bass fishing in winter and the crappie in the summer and the 2-3 times i hit the bays on the texas coast in the summer. Light is easier to pull the distances i have to travel to get to the water here from austin. Thanks for your input.



fish on


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

Picked it up this past Saturday - I was on vacation for several weeks. I just barely got it in the garage - which I extended specifically for this boat. I love it so far, but haven't had it out yet. The horsepower may be light, but I'm not in a hurry - any more! Sorry for the quality of the picture. I will post better ones if anyone is interested.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

Love the look of the little skiff. Let us know how she runs with the 90 hp. I agree i'm too old to go fast but like to be able to plane out with a few guys and gear in the boat. 
Keep me informed when you get her out on the water. Performance etc. 

Fish on


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

Went out from Kemah on Friday. Mostly just a shakedown/first-trip. I was very pleased. The boat planes quickly, handles well, and gets up to about 40 mph with full fuel and two fisherman. Very little wind, hot as h*ll, pretty calm. We did get a little chop on the ride back, but the hull felt good and solid. I think I topped at about 5500 rpms. Used very little fuel.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds great wvcaudill. 
Is that the minn kota or motor guide trolling motor and what size is your trolling motor. Did it pull pretty easily or did you have to go far? I am really interested in the boat because it will also fit into my garage and I really want something with good fuel economy. Don't want to spend an arm and leg in fuel to pull and fill the boat each time i hit the water and it sounds like that setup might work for me..

fish on


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

The trolling motor is the Minn Kota 80lb thrust. I tested it and it will move the boat at 3 knots top speed. Pretty fast for trolling. The fuel economy is estimated to be at least 5 mpg, and may be even closer to 6. Mercury Marine has test results for the 90 Optimax on similar boats. I am going to use the 5 mpg estimate and with a 33 gal gas tank, that is at least 150-mile range. As for trailering, although I didn't go far, it was very easy. I upgraded to the all-aluminum trailer, but didn't opt for the brakes. The overall package is less than 2,000-lbs and since I am pulling it with my Expedition, didn't think I needed the brakes. You just barely notice the boat behind you. I am going to clean it up after taking it out this weekend and post some better pictures.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like a pretty good boat/engine combination although most big dogs (not me) want a larger engine on an 18' boat. I want economy and longevity with a boat and engine. Like the minn kota better than the motor guide. Just a personal preference, i guess because i have had that same trolling motor. Let me know if you have any problems in the next few months and how the tracker guys handle warranty issues (if you have any). I have a few months to decide what I want to purchase (2 more car payments). Heard horror stories about tracker but I really love the boat and hope they back it. It is what I would buy if I were purchasing today.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

make sure you get the aluminum trailer because I do not care what the salesman says a galva shield trailer is a painted trailer and will not last long in saltwater. Mako is not the Mako it was 10 year or so years ago. Tracker builds a great price leader boat but that is what it is... a price leader boat. Also look at the first 3 letters in the VIN and it will read KEN on most Mako boats. That is just the old Kenner hull that Tracker bought over 8 years ago. why does the Mako attract you so much?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> make sure you get the aluminum trailer because I do not care what the salesman says a galva shield trailer is a painted trailer and will not last long in saltwater. Mako is not the Mako it was 10 year or so years ago. Tracker builds a great price leader boat but that is what it is... a price leader boat. Also look at the first 3 letters in the VIN and it will read KEN on most Mako boats. *That is just the old Kenner hull that Tracker bought over 8 years ago.* why does the Mako attract you so much?


Which is one of the things that makes it such a great little boat! My neighbor traded a McCraft recently for one almost exactly like this one. He uses it for both fresh and saltwater fishing and has loved it. Or course he's only 60 years old and owned 12+ boats in his lifetime, so what does he know?  But he was happy to tell me that he would be satisfied to call it his last boat. 
Congrats on your new boat wvcaudill, you should get years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

My dad has a Mako with a Galvashield trailer. It is 3 years old and looks as good as the day he got it. All it has seen is saltwater.


----------



## dshawdog (Jul 28, 2009)

If Mako is Kenner hull, then all of the post about how good kenner's are could also be said about mako. If mako is kenner hull that is. I like the mako because it has a few features that seem to fit me. Light and easy to pull, small engine capabilities but still somewhat fast enough to get across water, breakaway tongue standard so it will fit in garage, rod holders under front deck, large live well, Large front and rear decks, shallow running for coast but ok for local lakes, just a few reasons i like mako. 
I also like mako because, even though they may not be the best dealership in the country, tracker is a mile from my home here in austin. Can't seem to find new center console boats in austin area affordable. Not going to buy $35, 000 boat that sits in garage more than it is on water. South austin boat dealership (I live north) refuses to deal. My friend bought his new ranger from dealership in Waco even though he told guys down south that if they could get within a few hundred dollars on the exact same boat in waco then he would buy from them. They refused. He bought boat in Waco. 
Someone convince me otherwise when it comes to mako. I'm listening. Need 18' boat that fits in garage and not a gas hog. What brands are out there new that fit my needs if mako is as you say ****. By the way, never test driven the mako boat on water so going on what i have seen in store and heard on this forum.


HEP ME


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

If you want a real Kenner boat then check out the frontier F180.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

The best boat is the one that is paid off or the one that you can afford to pay to use on a regular basis. I think that's all that matters.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> The best boat is the one that is paid off or the one that you can afford to pay to use on a regular basis. I think that's all that matters.


 Right On!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Ask the guys at Tracker up north in Austin and I am sure they can arrange for a ride for you. I bought my 2201 from them have been very happy with their service. Bought a Mako for the reasons you mentioned. Looked at all the other options in that range as well and the customer service at that store was what sold me.

I took a look at the 18LTS there and must say that it should be a fast economical boat to buy and run if you like that kind of fishing.

80 MK will make that boat haul *** for sure, I'm sure more than 3 kts.

You're gonna get lot's of guys bashing the mako line. Best get used to it. They feel they have to defend their choice in boats somehow. I must say so far I am very happy with my 2201. She runs 56 mph GPS with a 225 zuke and a T-top, and is drier going across Matagorda than my buddies' Bay Stealth or Blue Wave TE.

Good luck with your decision.



dshawdog said:


> If Mako is Kenner hull, then all of the post about how good kenner's are could also be said about mako. If mako is kenner hull that is. I like the mako because it has a few features that seem to fit me. Light and easy to pull, small engine capabilities but still somewhat fast enough to get across water, breakaway tongue standard so it will fit in garage, rod holders under front deck, large live well, Large front and rear decks, shallow running for coast but ok for local lakes, just a few reasons i like mako.
> I also like mako because, even though they may not be the best dealership in the country, tracker is a mile from my home here in austin. Can't seem to find new center console boats in austin area affordable. Not going to buy $35, 000 boat that sits in garage more than it is on water. South austin boat dealership (I live north) refuses to deal. My friend bought his new ranger from dealership in Waco even though he told guys down south that if they could get within a few hundred dollars on the exact same boat in waco then he would buy from them. They refused. He bought boat in Waco.
> Someone convince me otherwise when it comes to mako. I'm listening. Need 18' boat that fits in garage and not a gas hog. What brands are out there new that fit my needs if mako is as you say ****. By the way, never test driven the mako boat on water so going on what i have seen in store and heard on this forum.
> 
> HEP ME


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

love mine 22' , just wish i could get up on plane in less then 2 foot of water .


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kenner/Mako is a good boat. 

I own a 2004 18vx and it does what I need. 

Would I like to have a new Haynie? Yes. But not in this economy.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

So how much water to you have to have to get the 18LTS up in?


----------



## wvcaudill (Nov 2, 2007)

Went out this past Saturday with all three kids and a full load of gas in my new Mako 18LTS. You could tell the little boat was loaded, but it still planed out well and handled nice. The kids climbed all over since it was there first time out. They are 16, 14 and 11. Of course, I baited hooks and tied knots all day. We couldn't keep the ladyfish and catfish off our lines long enough to catch anything else. Here is the better pic that I promised of the boat.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice boat! :biggrin:


----------



## Hillcountry512 (Jul 28, 2015)

wvcaudill said:


> Picked it up this past Saturday - I was on vacation for several weeks. I just barely got it in the garage - which I extended specifically for this boat. I love it so far, but haven't had it out yet. The horsepower may be light, but I'm not in a hurry - any more! Sorry for the quality of the picture. I will post better ones if anyone is interested.


Old post but I'm very interested in buying a similar boat. i have been wondering if it would fit in my garage as well. do you recall how long he boat on trailer was or the depth of your garage? thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine fits in a 20'x20' standard 2 car garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Mine fits in a 20'x20' standard 2 car garage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure your garage is only 20 feet? Mako lists storage length as 23' 8", which sounds right as I have mine in a 24' shed and there isn't much room to spare.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes it is. I have the swing away tongue on the trailer. It has to go in on an angle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

My boss has one with the 90 optimax. I think that's the smallest motor that should be on that boat. It's a great boat, not gonna be the shallowest running one compared to a majek or shallow sport, but smoother than these due to the v hull front. Jack plate an must for bay fishing. Overall it's a good boat. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

